# PSA: Gambale "Spicing up the Blues"



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Frank Gambale has an online course "Spicing up the Blues" that's fairly extensive and starts from the basics and goes beyond. I purchased the course and did a few of the video's and it is great stuff. Short segments (6 minutes per video) that makes you workout physically and mentally. Lots of material and not cheap but he's selling it at 50% off for this weekend. It comes to under $US200 with the discount. Gambale has a way of teaching that works really well (consistent with his other instructional videos). A lot of experience and depth has been put into this.

He also sells shorter courses.

If you're looking for a kick in the pants (but delivered with a velvet boot)…….. highly recommended.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow. Blast from the past there!! I listened to his stuff for a good few years in the 90's!! Jazz/Rock fusion at its finest.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I received an email that FG's courses are on sale. The "Spicing up the Blues" course is a very good one for beginners to advance players. Not cheap at a few hundred $$$ but worth it imo. I get a lot of mileage out of it still.


Black Friday Returns Sales 2017 — Frank Gambale Online Guitar School


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Wow. Blast from the past there!! I listened to his stuff for a good few years in the 90's!! Jazz/Rock fusion at its finest.


Wow that man can play. That blew my mind. And he can shred like no one's business! 

Thank you for introducing me to this phenomenal guitar player. Holy crap!!


----------

